# ما هى اسباب الحسد؟والادانه؟



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الحسد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​[COLOR="Navy[SIZE="5"]1-ماهو سبب الحسد؟
1- عدم المحبه    2- الكبرياء           3- الانانيه              4-محبه القنيه وشهوة التملك بامور الزائله                                 5- تمسك بالعالم             6- الفراغ الروحى                        7-الحقد
هل هى دى اسباب الحسد؟
هل الحسد يضر المحسود فعلا ؟
هل الحسد موجود؟ 
ما هو علاجه؟
 الادانه????????????????[/​SIZE]
ماهو سبب الادانه؟
 من لهم حق الادانه ؟
متى يكون كلامنا مش ادانه؟
هل الادان خطيه؟
وكيفه علاجه؟[/COLOR]


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى اسباب الحسد؟والادانه؟*

*ذكر الحسد في في الكتاب *

*فحسد الفلسطنيون إسحق لأن الرب بارك زرعه ومواشيه*

*تك 26 *
*12 وزرع اسحق في تلك الارض فاصاب في تلك السنة مئة ضعف وباركه الرب.*
*14 فَكَانَ لَهُ مَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ وَمَوَاشٍ مِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَعَبِيدٌ كَثِيرُونَ. فَحَسَدَهُ الْفَلَسْطِينِيُّونَ. *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وحسد إخوة يوسف يوسف على أحلامه وحب أبيهم له*

*التكوين11 : 37*
*فَحَسَدَهُ اخْوَتُهُ وَامَّا ابُوهُ فَحَفِظَ الامْرَ. *

*بني قورح حسدوا موسى فعاقبهم الله*

*مزمور 106 :16*
*وَحَسَدُوا مُوسَى فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَهَارُونَ قُدُّوسَ الرَّبِّ. *

*متى 27 :18*
*لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَداً. *

*مشاعر اليهود نحو المسيح *
*.........*​*إذاً الحسد في الكتاب هو التفكير تجاه شخص بطريقة غير مقدس (بإشتهاء ما عنده _ بتمني زوال نعمة التي يملكها _ بتمني الشر له _ بالحقد على نجاحة أمام الله _ محاولة التصغيير الآخر ... إلخ )*

*لكن ليس بالمفهوم أن أنظر الى ما للآخرين للتسبب في الأذى أو الخراب*

*** فالمؤمن محفوظ ومحروس ومصان ومحاط بسياج إلهى لا يستطيع أحد إختراقه*

*لنا هذا الوعد من الرب :*

*تث 32:10 *
*وجده في ارض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب.احاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه.*

*وهناك آيات لا تحس على الحسد (أي لا نشارك الأشرار أفعالهم) :*

*مزمور 37 :1*
*لِدَاوُدَ لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ *

*أمثالٌ 23 :17*
*لاَ يَحْسِدَنَّ قَلْبُكَ الْخَاطِئِينَ بَلْ كُنْ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ. *

*كورنثوس الأولى13 :4 *
*الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ*


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى اسباب الحسد؟والادانه؟*

*علاج الحسد 

القرب الدائم من الرب (قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة) تكسب المؤمن فكر اللة

عدم مشاركة الأشرار في طريقة تفكيرهم 

مشاركة المؤمنين أفكارهم وميولهم المقدسة 

عدم التأثر بالأمور السلبية من حولي (الأخبار الغير سارة)

تدريجياً يمتلأ الفكر بوصايا الله فأكتسب الفكر المقدس وأفكر مثلة*


----------



## fredyyy (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هى اسباب الحسد؟والادانه؟*

*ماهو سبب الادانه؟*

*عدم التمتع بفكر المسيح *

*حب التسلط على الناس والحكم عليم*

*إخفاء أخطائي خلف إدانة الآخين فلا تظهر أخطائي*

*الوقوع تحت تأثير فكر الأشرار فأفكر بمنطقهم فأفقد فكر الله*

*لقد أدان أصحاب أيوب أيوب مُستغلين تجربته فحكموا بأن الله يؤدبه*

*أدانوا المولود أعمى إما أنه أخطأ أم أبواه لكن المسيح قال لتظهر اعمال الله فيه.*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*من لهم حق الادانه ؟*

*الكنيسة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*متى يكون كلامنا مش ادانه؟*

*عندما نذكر أخطاء الآخرين ولا نشمت فيهم أو نعيرهم بل نصلى من أجلهم *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل الادانة خطيه؟*

*الإدانة للتشهير أو لتجريح أو الشماتة أو المذمة أو التعيير أو الإزدراء أو المذمة خطية*

*1بط 2 : 1*
*فاطرحوا كل خبث وكل مكر والرياء والحسد وكل مذمة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكيفه علاجه؟*

*نفس علاج الحسد :*

*القرب الدائم من الرب (قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة) تكسب المؤمن فكر اللة*

*عدم مشاركة الأشرار في طريقة تفكيرهم *

*مشاركة المؤمنين أفكارهم وميولهم المقدسة *

*عدم التأثر بالأمور السلبية من حولي (الأخبار الغير سارة)*

*تدريجياً يمتلأ الفكر بوصايا الله فأكتسب الفكر المقدس وأفكر مثلة *

*فلا أدين بل أترفق بالجهال :*

*رو 14:4 *
*من انت الذي تدين عبد غيرك.هو لمولاه يثبت او يسقط.ولكنه سيثبت لان الله قادر ان يثبته.*
*رو 14:10 *
*واما انت فلماذا تدين اخاك.او انت ايضا لماذا تزدري باخيك.لاننا جميعا سوف نقف امام كرسي المسيح.*
*يع 4:11 *
*لا يذم بعضكم بعضا ايها الاخوة.الذي يذم اخاه ويدين اخاه يذم الناموس ويدين الناموس.وان كنت تدين الناموس فلست عاملا بالناموس بل ديانا له.*


----------

